# Ignition Coil Burned



## FrankPineapple (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, got a new one for you after changing the middle front ignition coil and turning on the engine white smoke started to come out from the top part the plastic really melted, it was one of those Duralast bought at autozone, I think some of the dielectric grease that I put in the boot got beetween the spring and the spark and cuased a short circuit, but I´m not sure and dont want to plug in the new exchange coil until I hear your suggestions.

Is a 2001 Nissan Maxima SE with 97k miles

Also, should I change them all our just that one? I noticed that the one from autozone is not the same manufacturer from Nissan.


----------



## FrankPineapple (Sep 16, 2008)

People I need your help really!!! I put brand new spark plugs in and put the new duralast coil with the nissan coils (front pack) and it burned again, it literally melted where the electronic ciruit is. Need your help anybody outhere.


----------



## FrankPineapple (Sep 16, 2008)

Also when the car is cold the iddle speed races to 2000 rpm and as it heats up like 10 minutes it goes back to normal.


----------

